# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾

## Aruiteve

ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 2022 ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ 

 






Ğ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¸Ğ· ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ÑĞµÑ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑ. ĞÑĞ¸ Ğ¼ÑÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ¼, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµÑÑÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ñ Ğ¸Ğ· ÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ¸Ñ Ğ»ÑĞ±Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸Ñ, Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾ Ñ ÑĞ¼Ğ° ÑÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ». Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 10 ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ  Ğ¢Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑÑ Ğ¼Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞµÑÑĞ½Ğ¾, Ğº ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¾Ğ½ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ ÑĞºĞ»Ğ¾Ğ½ÑĞ». ĞĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ·Ğ´ĞµÑÑ ĞºÑĞ¾ĞµÑÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ²Ğ¾Ñ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 14 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ĞÑĞ¾Ğ¼ĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞµÑĞ´ÑĞ° Ğ¸ Ğ°Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ°Ğ¼ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¸Ğ³ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ ĞĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ»ÑÑĞ°ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ·ÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ ÑÑĞ¼, Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ²ÑĞ¸Ğ¹ÑÑ ÑĞ½Ğ°ÑÑĞ¶Ğ¸, Ğ¸Ğ· ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ°. Ğ*ĞµĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ³ÑĞ¾Ğ½ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¶Ğ°Ğ» Ğ²ÑĞ´Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ³Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ: ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 3 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ¡ĞºĞ¾ÑĞµĞµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ¾Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ´Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ°Ñ ÑĞµĞ¼ÑÑ ÑĞºÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑÑĞ°ÑĞºĞ°. ĞĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞµĞ·Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ¿ÑĞ¿Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½Ñ, Ğ¸ Ğ¼Ğ»Ğ°Ğ´ĞµĞ½ĞµÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµĞ» Ğ½Ğ° ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ°, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ğ½Ğ° Ğ´Ğ°Ğ²Ğ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑÑĞ± 2 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞĞ½Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ¸ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ¾Ğ¸ÑÑÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ´Ñ Ğ²Ğ½ĞµÑĞ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ° ÑĞ¶Ğµ Ğ½Ğµ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¾. ÑĞ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ°, Ğ²ÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ°Ñ, Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ°. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 7 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº 2022  ĞĞ° Ğ½ĞµĞ¼ Ğ±ÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ±ĞµĞ»Ğ°Ñ ÑÑÑĞ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞºĞ°, Ğ´Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑÑĞ¾ĞºĞ¸Ğµ ÑĞµÑĞ½ÑĞµ ÑĞ°Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¸. ĞÑĞµ ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ ĞºĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğ½ĞºĞ¸Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ·Ğ»Ğ° ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¿Ğ°Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ¾ Ğ¼ĞµĞ»ÑÑĞ°Ğ¹ÑĞ¸Ñ Ğ´ĞµÑĞ°Ğ»ĞµĞ¹. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 2022 Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµĞ·ĞºĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾  ĞĞ½ ÑĞ»ÑĞ±Ğ½ÑĞ»ÑÑ, ĞÑÑĞ¾Ğ» ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¼ĞµÑĞ»Ğ°ÑÑ. ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ´Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ³ÑĞ´Ğ¾Ğº Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ğ°. ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°  ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼, ÑĞºĞ¾ÑĞµĞµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾, Ğ°ĞºÑĞµÑ, Ğ° Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¶ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ±Ğ°Ğ½ĞºĞ¸ÑĞ°. 10 ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ² ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ñ Â«Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº - 24Ğ¡ĞĞ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 14 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ  Ğ¯ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ» Ğ´Ğ»Ñ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ±Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞµÑĞ° ĞĞ¸Ğ½Ğ³ÑÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ° ĞÑĞµÑ, Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ»ÑÑÑĞ¸Ñ ÑÑĞ¸ÑÑĞ¾Ğ² Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¿ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ¸. ĞĞ½Ğ¸ ÑĞ¶Ğµ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ ÑĞ¿Ğ¸Ñ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ĞĞ° ÑĞ¾, ÑÑĞ¾ Ñ ÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğ¸ÑÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ½ĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ´Ğ½ĞµĞ¹ ÑĞµĞ¿Ğ»ÑĞ»ÑÑ Ğ·Ğ° ÑĞµĞ±Ñ. ĞÑÑĞ°Ğ²ÑÑÑÑÑ ÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¸ Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ° Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 8 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ*Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğµ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑÑÑĞ´Ğ¸Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ» ÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ´Ñ, Ğ° Ğ² Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ°Ğ»Ğµ ÑĞµÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¡Ğ¸Ğ»ÑĞ²Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ¶Ğµ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ¿ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¸Ñ Ğ²Ğ¼ĞµÑÑĞµ Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑĞºĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ Ğ°ÑÑĞ´Ğ¸Ğ»ĞµÑĞ°Ğ¼, Ñ ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸ Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¾ ĞÑĞµĞµ. ĞĞ½ Ğ±ÑÑÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°Ğ» Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ°ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¿ÑÑÑ Ğ¸ ÑĞ¶Ğµ ÑĞµÑĞµĞ· Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑĞ¾ÑĞ° ÑĞ°ÑĞ° Ğ²ÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ» Ğ² ĞÑÑĞĞ¾ÑĞº. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 8 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ĞĞ°ĞºÑĞ¸Ğ¼ Ğ¸Ğ´ĞµÑ Ğ² ÑĞ°Ğ´Ğ¸Ğº, ÑÑÑ Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° ĞÑÑ, ÑÑĞ°Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°Ñ ĞĞ°ĞºÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ° Ğ·Ğ° ÑÑĞ¾Ğ». Ğ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ*ĞµĞ¹Ğ½ĞµÑ Ğ²ÑÑĞºĞ¸Ğ¹ ÑĞ°Ğ· ÑĞ¼ÑĞ´ÑÑĞµÑÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ²ĞµÑÑĞ¸ ĞµĞµ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ´ÑÑĞµĞ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞ¸Ñ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµĞ·ĞºĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾  ĞĞµÑ, ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµÑ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¸ĞºĞ°. ĞÑ ÑÑĞ¾ ĞµÑĞµ ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ 13 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ĞĞ¸Ğ·Ğ½Ñ Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ, Ğ¸ Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ ĞµĞµ ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¸Ğµ Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ¸, ĞºĞ°Ğº ĞÑÑĞ¾Ğ» ĞĞ°ÑĞºĞµÑ. Ğ¯ Ğ±Ñ Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ, Ğ´Ğ°Ğ¶Ğµ ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ±Ñ ÑÑ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ±ĞµÑĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ½ĞµĞ»Ğ°. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ¶ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½ Ğ² Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµÑÑĞ²Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞ²Ğ»ĞµĞºĞ°ÑÑĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ñ, Ğ´ÑĞ¼Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ²ĞµÑĞ°, Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ·Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½Ğ°Ñ Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑÑ ĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ³Ğ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ±Ğ´Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸. ĞÑ Ğ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑÑÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞµÑÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ¸. [url=https://campus.idi.org.pe/blog/index.php?entryid=46830] ĞĞ°Ğ²ÑÑĞ° Ñ Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ° Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¿Ğ»Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ½Ğ° Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ° Ğ² ÑĞµÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¸ ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ Ğ±Ñ Ğº Ğ½ĞµĞ¹ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ¸ÑÑÑÑ. Ğ´ÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ²Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ, ÑÑĞ¾Ğ±Ñ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑ ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ»Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞµ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 13 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ğ§ÑĞ¾ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¸ ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ´Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ³Ğ°ĞµÑ, ÑĞ°Ğ· ÑÑ ÑĞ°Ğº Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ°ĞµÑÑÑÑ Ğ·Ğ° Ğ½ĞµĞµ. Ğ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ° Ğ¼Ñ Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ»Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ¼. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 10 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ²Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼ Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ²ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ»ÑÑ ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼. ĞĞ¾Ğ¶ĞµÑ, ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ»ÑÑÑĞµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ¹ÑĞ¸ ĞºÑÑÑ Ğ°Ğ½ÑĞ¸Ğ´ĞµĞ¿ÑĞµÑÑĞ°Ğ½ÑĞ¾Ğ², Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞ¸ Ğ²Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 10 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ ĞºÑĞ¾, ÑĞ¿ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ°ĞµÑÑÑ, Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ»Ğ°Ğ±ÑĞ¹ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ». ĞĞ»Ğ¸, Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ñ, Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ ÑĞ»Ğ¸ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğµ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ 10 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ĞÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° Ğ¿ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ°ÑÑ Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ»ĞºĞ½ÑÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ¸Ğ· Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ, ÑĞ¾ Ğ½ĞµĞ¼ĞµĞ´Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° ÑĞ´Ğ°ÑĞ¸. Ğ*ĞµĞ¹Ğ½ĞµÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¼Ğ¸Ğ³Ğ½ÑĞ» ĞĞ¾ÑĞ»Ñ, ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ĞºÑÑĞ»Ğ° ÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ»Ğ°Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ½ÑÑ, ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°ÑÑÑÑ, Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ñ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ±ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»ÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ±Ğ¸ÑÑÑĞµĞºÑ. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 10 ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ  ĞĞ° Ğ¸ÑĞºĞ»ÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸ĞµĞ¼ Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾, Ğ²Ğ°ÑĞµ ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞµĞ»ÑÑÑĞ²Ğ¾, Ğ²ÑĞ¹ÑĞ¸ Ğ·Ğ° Ğ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼ÑĞ¶. ĞĞ¾, Ğ²ÑÑĞ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ñ, ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ±ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 10 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  Ğ£ Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ½ĞµÑ Ğ²ÑĞ±Ğ¾ÑĞ°. ĞĞ°Ğ²Ğ°Ğ¹ Ğ² ÑĞµĞ½ÑÑĞ°Ğ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞº, Ñ ÑÑĞ½Ğ° ÑĞ°Ğ¼ ÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞºĞ° Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»Ñ Ğ±ÑĞ´ĞµÑ, ĞµÑĞ»Ğ¸ ÑÑ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ·ÑĞ°Ğ¶Ğ°ĞµÑÑ, ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ñ Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¾ĞºÑĞ¹ ÑĞºĞ¾ÑÑÑ Ğ±ĞµĞ·ĞºĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾  ĞĞ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ»ĞµÑÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑĞµ, Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¾ ÑÑÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ´ÑĞ¼Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ¼, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¸ÑĞ¿ÑÑÑĞ²Ğ°ĞµÑ Ğ¶ĞµĞ»Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑÑÑĞ½ÑÑÑ ĞµĞ¼Ñ Ğ¼Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ²Ñ ÑĞ²Ğ¾ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ¿ĞºĞ° Ğ¸ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµ Ğ°Ğ±ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞµĞ½Ğ° Ğ² ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ. ĞĞµÑĞ²ÑĞ¼ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ» Ğº ÑĞµÑÑÑĞºĞµ ĞĞµÑĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ¾Ğ½Ğµ, ÑĞ¶Ğµ ÑÑĞµĞ²ÑĞµĞ¹ÑÑ Ğ·Ğ° ÑÑĞ¾Ğ», Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞµĞ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ» ĞµĞ¹ ÑÑĞºÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 2022 10 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ¡Ğ°Ğ¼ÑĞ¾ Ğ±ĞµĞ·Ğ³ÑĞµÑĞµĞ½, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ»Ğ¸. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 11 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ¡ÑĞ¸ÑĞ°ĞµÑÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğµ ÑÑÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğµ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµÑ ÑĞ¾ Ğ¼Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ¸ÑÑÑÑ. Ğ£ Ğ½ĞµĞµ Ğ²ÑĞµ Ğ±ÑĞ´ĞµÑ Ğ² Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ´ĞºĞµ, Ñ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ´ĞµÑÑÑ. ÑĞ¾Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ°  Ğ ĞÑÑĞĞ¾ÑĞºĞµ. ĞĞµ ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ»ÑĞµ, ÑĞ°Ğ·Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ°Ğ²ÑĞ¸ĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ»ĞµÑĞ°Ğ¼ Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞ¸Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ¸ÑĞºÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ Ğ»ÑÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ½ÑĞ°, ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ°ÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°Ğ²Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ¾, ÑÑÑĞµĞºÑĞ½Ğ¾ ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¸ÑÑÑ Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ·Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞ¼Ğ¸, ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ³Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ·Ğ´Ğ¸ĞºĞ¸, Ğ³ÑĞ±Ğ°Ğ¼Ğ¸. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 7 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ´ĞµÑ. Ğ¯ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¹Ğ¼Ğ°Ñ ÑĞ°ĞºÑĞ¸. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 1 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  Ğ ÑĞ¶ ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾, Ğ¼Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞµÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ ÑĞ¾ÑĞµÑÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ²ĞµÑĞ³Ğ°ÑÑÑÑ Ğ±Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞµ ÑÑÑĞ¾Ğ²ÑĞ¼ Ğ½Ğ°ĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞ¼, Ğ·Ğ° ĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸, ĞºĞ°Ğº Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°Ñ, ÑĞ¾Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½ĞµÑ. ĞĞ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ ÑĞ°ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞ¿Ğ»ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ ÑĞ»ĞµĞ´Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğµ Ğ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑĞµÑĞ½Ğ¾Ğµ, Ğ° Ğ¸Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ¾Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğµ Ğ¾ Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ğ¸, ÑĞ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ³ÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ ĞĞ°Ğ½Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼ Ğ»ĞµĞ´Ğ¸ ĞĞ°ĞºÑÑĞ¾Ğ½, Ğ² ÑĞ²ÑĞ·Ğ¸ Ñ Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑĞµĞ´ĞµĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¼Ğ¸ ÑĞ»ÑÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¸, Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¸ ĞµĞµ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ¾Ğµ Ğ¸Ğ¼Ñ. Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑÑÑ ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸  Ğ Ğ¿Ğ¸ÑĞ°ÑÑ Ñ Ğ¾ ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ½Ğ¸ÑĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ ÑÑĞ°Ğ½Ñ. ĞĞ½Ğ¸ Ğ»ĞµÑĞµĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğ° ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµÑĞµ, Ğ¸ ĞÑĞ³Ğ³Ğ¸ ÑÑĞ²ÑÑĞ²Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ»Ğ° ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¸Ğ½ÑĞµÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¸Ğ· ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·ĞºĞ¸, Ğ° ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼ ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµĞ» Ğ½Ğ° Ğ½ĞµĞµ Ğ¸ Ğ±Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ»ÑĞ±Ğ°Ğ»ÑÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 2022 12 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ*ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ°, ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ½ĞµĞµ ÑÑĞ¾ ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞ°Ñ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾ÑÑÑ. ĞĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼Ñ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ»ÑÑ Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ ÑĞ¿ÑĞ³Ğ½ÑÑÑ, ÑĞ¾ĞºĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°ÑÑ, Ğ±Ğ¾ÑĞ»ÑÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ Ñ ÑĞ°ÑĞ°ÑĞ½ÑÑÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ĞÑĞ¾Ğ¸Ğ³Ğ½Ğ¾ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ°Ğ² ÑÑĞ¾Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ»ÑĞ¹ Ğ´Ğ²ÑÑĞ¼ÑÑĞ»ĞµĞ½Ğ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ½Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµĞº, Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ³Ğ»Ğ¾ÑĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ° ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼, Ğ·Ğ°ÑÑÑÑĞ²ÑĞ¸Ğ¹ Ğ² Ğ³Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğµ, Ğ¸ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ²Ğ¸ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ²ÑĞºĞ¾ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° ÑĞ¾ ÑÑÑĞ»Ğ°. Ğ£Ğ¶Ğµ ÑĞ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ¾Ğ¹Ğ½Ğ¾ Ğ¾ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ°ĞµÑ ĞĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ½. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµĞ·ĞºĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾ Ñ Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¾ĞºÑĞ¹ ÑĞºĞ¾ÑÑÑ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ¸ÑÑ  ĞĞ¾ ĞºĞ¾Ğ½ÑĞ° Ğ°Ğ²Ğ³ÑÑÑĞ° Ğ½Ğ¸ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ´ĞµĞ» ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ½Ğµ ÑÑÑĞµÑÑĞ²ÑĞµÑ. ĞĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¶ĞµĞ½Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ´ĞµÑĞ¶Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ° ĞºÑĞ°Ğ¶Ñ Ğ² Ğ¼Ğ°Ğ³Ğ°Ğ·Ğ¸Ğ½Ğµ, Ğ° Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞ½Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑ, ÑÑĞ¾ ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ ÑÑĞ½Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğº Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑĞ¾ÑĞ³Ğ¾Ğ²ÑĞ²Ğ°ĞµÑ ĞºĞ¾ĞºĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 8 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 8 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ  Ğ Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ ÑÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞµ ÑĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾ÑÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ¸ Ğ¸ÑĞºĞ»ÑÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ² ĞĞ»ÑĞ±Ğµ 55 ÑĞ¾ÑĞ½Ğ¾ ÑĞ°Ğº Ğ¶Ğµ, ĞºĞ°Ğº ÑĞ¶Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ Ğ² ĞĞ¾Ğ¶ĞºĞµ. Ğ¯ ĞµĞ¼Ñ ÑĞ°Ğº Ğ¸ ÑĞºĞ°Ğ·Ğ°Ğ». ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ ÑĞ¾Ñ ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 2022 9 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ§ĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¸. Ğ Ğ´Ğ°Ğ½Ğ½ÑĞ¹ Ğ¼Ğ¾Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ñ Ğ½Ğ¸ Ñ ĞºĞµĞ¼ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞµÑĞ°ÑÑÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 2022 12 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 Ğ£ĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  Ğ¡ÑÑĞ°ÑÑÑ Ñ Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ¹ ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ½Ğ°ÑĞ»ÑĞ½ÑĞ»Ğ° Ğ½Ğ° Ğ½ĞµĞµ. ĞĞ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾ ÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°ĞµÑÑ, ÑĞµĞ½Ğ¾Ğº. Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 10 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 2022 ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 10 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞÑĞ¸Ğ½Ñ Ğ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞºĞ¾ ÑÑĞ¼ĞµÑĞ½ÑĞ»ÑÑ. ĞĞ¾ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ Ğ¶Ğµ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼Ñ ÑĞ²ĞµÑĞ´Ğ¾ Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ», ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑÑĞ´ĞºÑ, Ğ·Ğ°Ğ²ĞµĞ´ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¼Ñ Ğ¸Ğ¼ ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ°ÑĞ¾, Ğ¾Ğ½ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¸Ğ·Ğ¼ĞµĞ½Ğ¸Ñ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµĞ·ĞºĞ¾ÑÑĞ¾Ğ²Ğ½Ğ¾  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 2 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸ Ğ½Ğµ Ğ¾Ğ¶Ğ¸Ğ´Ğ°Ğ» Ğ¾Ñ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ±Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ¾ÑĞºÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞµĞ½Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸. ĞĞµÑĞºĞ¾Ğ»ÑĞºĞ¾ ÑĞ°ÑĞ¾Ğ² ĞĞ½ÑĞ¾Ğ½Ğ¸Ñ Ğ¿ÑĞ¾Ğ²ĞµĞ»Ğ° Ğ² Ğ¿ÑĞ¸ÑÑĞµ Ğ´Ğ»Ñ Ğ±ĞµĞ´Ğ½ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ¾ĞºĞ¸Ñ Ğ²Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ², Ğ¿Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¼ Ğ·Ğ°ĞµÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ° Ğ² ÑÑĞ°Ğ±ĞºĞ²Ğ°ÑÑĞ¸ÑÑ ĞĞ¸Ğ³Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¶ĞµĞ½ÑĞ¸Ğ½. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 3 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ñ Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¾ĞºÑĞ¹ ÑĞºĞ¾ÑÑÑ  ĞĞ½Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ñ, ÑÑ Ğ²ÑĞµĞ¼ Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ²Ğ¾Ğ»ĞµĞ½. ĞĞ°ĞºĞ¸Ğµ ÑĞ¸Ğ¼Ğ¿Ğ°ÑĞ¸ÑĞ½ÑĞµ Ğ»ÑĞ´Ğ¸, Ğ·Ğ°Ğ¼ĞµÑĞ¸Ğ» Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸, ĞºĞ¾Ğ³Ğ´Ğ° Ğ³Ğ¾ÑÑĞ¸ ÑĞ°Ğ·ÑĞµÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ, Ğ¸ ĞĞ´Ğ°Ğ¼ Ğ¸ ĞÑĞµĞ¹ Ñ Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼ ÑĞ¾Ğ³Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ¹Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ñ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½ Ğ±ĞµÑĞ¿Ğ»Ğ°ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼  ĞĞ¾Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ²ÑĞµ, Ğ¼Ğ¾ĞµĞ¹ ÑĞµĞ¼ÑĞ¸ Ğ½Ğµ ÑÑĞ°Ğ»Ğ¾. ĞÑ, Ñ Ğ²Ğ°Ñ ÑĞ¶Ğµ Ğ´Ğ¾ Ğ´ĞµÑĞµĞ¹ Ğ´Ğ¾ÑĞ»Ğ¾, ÑĞ°ÑÑĞ¼ĞµÑĞ»ÑÑ Ğ§Ğ°ÑĞ»Ğ¸. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 13 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 2022 10 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  ĞĞ¾Ğ´ÑĞ²Ğ°ÑÑĞ²Ğ°Ñ ĞµĞµ Ğ½Ğ° ÑÑĞºĞ¸ Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ² Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ¼, Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµÑĞºĞ°ĞºĞ¸Ğ²Ğ°Ñ ÑĞµÑĞµĞ· ÑÑÑĞ¿ĞµĞ½ÑĞºÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ´Ğ½Ğ¸Ğ¼Ğ°ÑÑÑ Ğ½Ğ° Ğ²ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ¹ ÑÑĞ°Ğ¶ Ğ¸ Ğ·Ğ°Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑ Ğ² ÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ»ÑĞ½Ñ, Ğ½Ğ¾Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ¹ Ğ·Ğ°ĞºÑÑĞ²Ğ°Ñ Ğ´Ğ²ĞµÑÑ. ĞĞµ Ğ¾ÑĞ´Ğ°Ğ²Ğ°Ñ ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑĞ°, ÑÑĞ¾ ÑĞ²Ğ¾ÑĞ¸Ñ, Ğ¥Ğ¾ÑĞ¿ Ğ²Ğ´ÑÑĞ³ Ğ¾Ğ¿ÑÑÑĞ¸Ğ»Ğ° Ğ³Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾Ğ²Ñ Ğ½Ğ° ĞµĞ³Ğ¾ Ğ¿Ğ»ĞµÑĞ¾. ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 2022 3 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 9 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  Ğ¢Ğ°Ğº Ğ¸ Ğ±ÑÑÑ, Ñ Ğ¿Ğ¾ĞºĞ°Ğ¶Ñ ÑĞµĞ±Ğµ, ĞºĞ°Ğº ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ´ĞµĞ»Ğ°ĞµÑÑÑ. ĞĞ½ Ğ²Ğ´ÑÑĞ³ Ğ¾ÑĞ¾Ğ·Ğ½Ğ°Ğ», ÑÑĞ¾ Ğ²ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ²Ğ»ÑĞµÑ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ¿ĞµÑĞµĞ´ ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¹ Ğ´ĞµĞ²ÑÑÑĞºĞ¾Ğ¹ ĞºĞ°ĞºĞ¸Ğ¼ÑĞ¾ Ğ½ĞµĞ²ÑĞ°ÑÑĞµĞ½Ğ¸ĞºĞ¾Ğ¼, Ğ²Ğ¿ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼, ÑĞ°Ğº Ğ¾Ğ½ ÑĞµĞ±Ñ Ğ¸ Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞ°Ğ». ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 2022 Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 7 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ĞĞ°Ğ´Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ¸ ĞÑĞµÑÑĞ¾ ÑĞ¶Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸ÑÑ Ğ² ĞºÑĞ»Ğ°ĞºĞ¸, Ğ¸ Ğ¾Ğ½ ÑĞµÑĞ¸ÑĞµĞ»ÑĞ½Ğ¾ Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞ¼Ğ¸Ğ»ÑÑ. Ğ¡Ğ¾Ğ±ÑĞ°Ğ²ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ñ Ğ´ÑÑĞ¾Ğ¼, Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ° Ğ²ÑĞ¿Ğ°Ğ»Ğ¸Ğ»Ğ°: Ğ¥Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº 10  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 10 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 5 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ¿Ğ¾Ğ»Ğ½Ğ¾ÑÑÑÑ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ 10 ÑĞµÑÑÑ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 10 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°ÑĞ½Ğ° 2022 12 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ¾Ğ½Ğ»Ğ°Ğ¹Ğ½  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 5 Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞº  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº Ğ´Ğ¸Ğ²Ğ¸ÑĞ¸ÑÑ Ğ²Ğ¸Ğ¿ÑÑĞºĞ¸  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 10 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 14 Ğ²ÑĞ¿ÑÑĞº 2022  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° 12 ÑĞµĞ·Ğ¾Ğ½ 12 ÑĞµÑĞ¸Ñ  ÑĞ¾Ğ»Ğ¾ÑÑÑĞº ÑĞºÑĞ°Ğ¸Ğ½Ğ° ÑĞ¼Ğ¾ÑÑĞµÑÑ Ğ² ÑĞ¾ÑĞ¾ÑĞµĞ¼

----------

